# yard machine 31cc cultivator fuel lines



## hierarkie (May 26, 2017)

Brittle fuel lines broke off below primer bulb and I can't determine routing to replace them. I see part of one coming from primer and one from carb, but only one attachment point on tank. Was there a tee that broke off, or what am I missing. Can't find a routing diagram anywhere.


----------



## hierarkie (May 26, 2017)

Sorry, asked too quickly. Cleaned off a bit more grime and found where the line from the primer had broken off flush with the tank. Looked inside the tank and saw the stub of the line coming in. Highly engineered fitting.


----------

